

Ask HN: What are some clever Slack hacks/integrations? - 3stripe

The Slack API seems ripe for create cool feedback loops with other services. Know any good examples?<p>On a sidenote, I&#x27;m looking for a way to control Spotify via Slack :)
======
ISNIT
I think Spotify over Slack would be awesome in a work place... Anyone could
add a track to the playlist that is going in the office.

~~~
ISNIT
Or the play que, I should say.

~~~
3stripe
Or skip ('veto') a track

~~~
ISNIT
Having had a look, I couldn't see any easy way to do that with the Web API.
But I think it would be awesome to allow voting for adding or removing songs
to the que.

~~~
3stripe
What about some Applescript to trigger key presses on the machine on the
network running Spotify: mute, play/pause, next/prev etc

~~~
ISNIT
Yea, actually... That could work. Or using the (Albeit buggy) Spotify web
client, to trigger button presses. That would then work really well with the
other APIs.

